# My FIRST build log. Exo Terra 36 X 18 X 24



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

I finally got my tank last week after finding a good place to get it from. I kept finding the tank at numerous sites, but they all pointed to amazon and a place called Ace Photo Digital in Brooklyn, NY. I thought "GREAT!". It's the cheapest I saw it for at $200 and it's just over the river from me and I won't have to pay any shipping costs. (Other places had it but wanted in the area of $80-$169 in shipping) I called them up just after 9AM to make sure they have it and they say "yeah, come on over". I called them back 15 minutes later to confirm it and I start getting a run around of "Let me check. Hang on a moment. Oh, wait, our system says we have one but we can't find it." RIGHT! Nice talkin' to ya.

So I ended up ordering it from a place called Reef Encounter in Hackensack, NJ. Excellent service and nice people. It arrived a week later and I picked it up the following day, Thursday of last week. I didn't get started it on it right away because I'm still in the process of building the stand for it. That is going to be 40 X 24 X 32 (2 inches for the castor wheels). Double doors ont he front with shelves on the inside. I'll post and image when I get it done.

I started off with 1/2 in birch and was nearly done (stained and polyed) when, for some reason, I decided to check out the weight of the tank. 71 lbs. was the shipping weight. So I start thinking. Terra Lite + coco bark + Flourite + etc... This thing is going to be upwards of 150 lbs. once it is all together and the water gets added from misting to get the humidity up. So I had to start over with 3/4 inch which set me back a few days. Now I will be doing the tank and the stand at the same time, but I'm almost done with the stand. A couple more cuts, poly and then the assembly.

So far, i've cleaned the tank, and put the silicone on the back and sides, although I'm not sure how far forward I want to go on the sides. I wiped down the interior twice with a water/bleach mix and made sure to spray it out very well after each time.

The tank.

http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz63/nightstalker060/IMG_6585.jpg

After the silicone.

http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz63/nightstalker060/IMG_6586.jpg

My large wood.

http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz63/nightstalker060/IMG_6590.jpg

Smaller wood.

http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz63/nightstalker060/IMG_6589.jpg

My plants so far. If anyone can help me ID them, that would be great. Still learning about plants and not sure what they are called.

http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz63/nightstalker060/IMG_6592.jpg

I also have my ligths, substrate, screen and so on, but not going to psot a pic of that stuff.

I should get to putting on the GS sometime today or tomorrow. I'll post as I make progress.


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

pics dont work


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

If anyone can instruct me on how to get the images to show on the page, I'd appreciate it. I tried to wrap the images with


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like a nice start!

For the pics you need to do as follows:








Just replace the "URL" with your actual URL of the picture and you're good to go. You most likely forgot to put a "/" in front of the second


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Nightstalker said:


> The tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good so far. You've got some neoregelias and some ferns, maybe some plant experts will chime in for the rest.


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

I know the ferns, the broms, the tillandsia (want a couple more small ones) and the Hawaiian lava plant. I'm just not up on the rest. The plastic wrapped thing with the small wood is tree fern bundles.

Glad someone got the pics to show. Thanks, SMOTG.

A question to those of you that have tanks my size, a bit smaller or bigger: I have been debating whether or not to get a misting system. I saw one at MistKing.com for $100 that is capable of running 15 heads. I was wondering about maybe running 2 (1/3 of the way from each site) or 3 (one in each corner and one in the middle) along the front pointing towards the back. 

Opinions/feedback welcomed.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I bought a misting system but, after about a week I quit using it. I liked misting by hand a lot more than with the kit. Maybe if I get more tanks it'd be nice but, for now hand misting works well for me. One of the things I like about not having a kit is the "one on one" time I get with the tank. 

What are you gonna do with the tank? You mentioned Flourite so I didn't know if that meant some kind of planted water feature area...? Looks great so far!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

stevenhman said:


> What are you gonna do with the tank? You mentioned Flourite so I didn't know if that meant some kind of planted water feature area...? Looks great so far!


It's typically good to have a layer of clay in the substrate.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I second the clay, but prefer an organic clay mixture. Here is a good read for you Night. It is long, but it contains a wealth of substrate information.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/22990-ultimate-clay-based-substrate-thread.html

As far as misting I prefer one of these. $15 at Home Depot. If you are going to be away often or have dozen or so tanks, then I would recommend investing in an automatic misting system.

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CB8QrQQwAA


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

flapjax3000 said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/22990-ultimate-clay-based-substrate-thread.html


Great link. I wish I'd encountered it sooner. There's a lot of information there, but it all seems to me to be a little convoluted as, while people are posting about certain types of clay, there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of resolution about what kind of clay ends up being best (then again, I _am_ only in the sixth page).... Do you have any spoilers for the answer to the question "which clay is best?"


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

That's a great post flapjax. I've read through it before. The information combined with that along with advice that I have received was part of my reasoning for picking up a bag of flourite. 

Stevenhman - No water feature in this tank. That's a bit too advanced for me at this point. Maybe in the next tank, aster I SLOWWWWLLLYYY break my wife into the hobby more.

My intentions for the fourite are: A - to help with drainage and soil/substrate longevity; B) for the plants and C) for the frogs after the springtails have been consuming it.

I'm still debating over a misting system, though. On my regular work days i'm gone from the hours for 10 hours or so (travel, gym, work travel home) and if I work overtime, 13 hours or so. My wife isn't always home durign the day or when I'm working, so this is something I have to consider. I'll probably wait until the tank has been constructed so I can can see how the temp and humidity levels stabilize to see how often I need to mist.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think you need a misting system if you're just worried about making sure your humidity is high enough. With the glass tops on I can go several weeks without spraying my vivs and still keeping humidity in reasonable ranges.


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

I guess I'm just going to see how it goes initially and then take it from there. My wife is actually starting to show a bit more interest, which is a good thing. She's concerned about the plants that I have and if they will be OK not being planted and just getting misted every other day. Hey, it's a start, right?

Hopefully, I can get the pictures to work on this post.

I've made some progress the past couple days. After I made sure that the silicone was dry, I got out the GS and went to work.










I let the GS dry and started carving some planting spots here and there on the back. One thing that I am going to do, is to run a line for the Zoo MEd Repti Fogger. Initially, I was going to have a split line for the fogger. When looking at the tank, one line was going to fog the tank fromt he top right and the other from the bottom left. I got some 3/4" plastic tubing and a T connector, but after testing the fogger, I think I am going to have to go with just one line. The fogger doesn't put out enough to be able to run a split line, so I am running one line to the bottom left.

I got a 2' piece of 1 1/4" pvc pipe, 2 90 degree elbows, and a 2 inch pvc floor drain and a small piece of No See Um netting. The drain and netting is to prevent any of the residents from exploring in a restricted access government only area. Trespassers will be dinner.










Assembled, it looks like a periscope. (You can't see a freakin thing out of it, though) I cut an 1 1/2 piece of the pvc to use as a connector between the elbow and the drain cover. Worked well.










The tubing will run through the top and towards the bottom (obviously) and will go on the left side of the tank in a carved out section of the GS. Initially, I had some concerns that the tubing would kink, therefore restricting the flow. After looking at it, there is no kink in the line at all in the 90 degree bends.










The whole thing was then silicones and left to dry. A used DVD/CD spindle worked well holding pipe up. The next step will be to put in the carved slot and GS it in place. I didn't have to silicone the whole thing, but this is a precautionary measure. If I change my mind or if the fogger isn't putting out enough, I can then easily remove it from the gs. (I will test it first to make sure it works well enough prior to siliconing and putting the coco husk on the gs).










I also removed the vented strip cover (?) from the front wall of the tank. To this, I siliconed a pieve of No See Um netting the length and width of the cover. This is to assist in the prevention of any FF trying to make a break for it. When I show the Mrs., she'll be happy I'm taking all precautions.



















I'm still working on carving out the GS to make some hiding places and planting spots. I'm not sure yet how I am going to place the wood since I have a couple of really nice pieces. Once I figure it, gs will be used to hold them in place. I'm also looking to take some of the smalled pieces and use them on the sides a landings and planting spots. I'm getting so many ideas, but things are starting to fall into place. I'm starting to think I need a bigger tank......................BUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAH (No, really)


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

It's looking good. When you finish some sculpting make sure to post pictures. Have you decided which frogs you're keeping? I don't know for sure but if you go with a smaller one they may be able to squeeze into the grating you created for your PVC.


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

I was able to get a little more work done on the viv last night and today. I got the wood in place. They are pieces of Ghost wood that I got from Black Jungle when I first went up there a few weeks ago and from when I went to the New England show last weekend. I got lucky and got a couple of nice pieces from them.

I had to modify them so that they would fit int he way that I wanted them to. I did a dry fit of them and once I liked what I saw, I mushed them into the gs so they would stay in place. Since it is a big tank and I wanted to use the vertical space, also, I put two pieces going from the front left back towards the middle to act as a sort of bridge. A nice "stump" in the right corner and a make shift tree in the back left. I also took some pieces of tree fern, cut them to size, scraped out a shallow bed for planting, and siliconed them to the gs. In a couple of spots that were dug out, 2 inch peat pots were put in for later.

On the back and right side, I had put a bit more gs in piles in a few spots, to be carves out later, to act as planting spots and a couple of hides for the future residents. On each side of the tank there are small coco hut/hide type things that I got from Black Jungle. They come 3 in a pack and are in 3 different sizes which are just right and are thick so you don't have to worry about them cracking as you are handling them. ALos, some shaping was done in some spots and any gaps that were found between the gs and the tank were stuffed full with the pieces that I cut off.

Smack: There is a piece of No See Um netting behind the drain that is covering up the mouth of the pipe. It is the same stuff that I used on the vent that is at the front of the tank.

Still not sure on what frogs to get. Debating on the Hawaiian or blue and black auratus or Cobalts.

Here are two pics of the wood and other pieces in place.



















In a day or so, I'll start siliconing the gs and covering it with coco husk and bark and maybe a few small stray pieces of DW.

I'm either going to leave a space in the front of the tank as an open area or put another small piece of wood there. The terrain is going to be shaped somewhat like a wave so it's not completely flat and so it's not completely elevated on one side. From the left rear working toward the front right/middle, on a diagonal, there is going to be a slight depression with a rise on either side. This is for the fogger ,which will be covered by plants. Sort of to make a path for it to come out. I did a test run before it got sealed in by the gs. Working just fine and had the tank nice and fogged in no time.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

With all that vert space I'm tempted to say go with some thumbs. I love the pieces of driftwood you got.


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

I've had some time over the past few week and I was able to get my tank done. I usually did a little during the day, but most of the work at night.

After the wood was put in place, I let it sit and dry for another couple of days. I then siliconed the background section by section making sure to get the silicone into every nook and cranny. I put the tank on its back since it makes it a lot easier to work on like that. I started with what would be the bottom part and worked my way halfway up from left to right applying the silicone in sections and then mashing in the the background mixture making sure to cover everything. I then did the same thing with the sides. That done, I worked again from left to right on the top half and then the sides. I used a mixture of coco husk and Zoo Med Repti Bark because I wanted the background to have more texture to it than just the husk. I had stopped by the ambulance corps one day while working and grabbed a box of surgical gloves from them. They were worth their weight in gold. I must have gone through about 6 pairs or more. After a little bit of the husk and silicone start building up on the gloves, off they went. This way I could still feel everything as I was working. That done, I let it sit for a couple/few days to dry, set and let it air out from the silicone smell. Oh yeah, one other thing. I forgot to take pictures of the this stage, so just imagine the the picture of the tank with the GS with a brown coating. 

Side note: If when putting the silicone on the GS you use the heavy kitchen type gloves, stop. You're wasting your money at $4 a pair. Home depot has them latex/vinyl disposeable gloves for about $9 for a box of 100. Do the math.

While the tank was doing it's thing, I did my thing with the cabinet I made for the tank. As I stated in my first post, I used 3/4" in birch plywood to make it. I put two coats of Minwax Golden Oak on all pieces and then two coats of poly with a satin finish. After the second coat for the top piece, I took some very fine (320 grit) sandpaper to it and went over it VERY lightly until it was smooooth to the touch and then applied a final coat of poly. The top piece has a really nice dark section to it that really came out with the stain and poly. (Oh why did I NOT take pictures of it while building it) The stand is 40" X 24" X 33". Add the castor wheel and it's about 35" H. 1" X 3" maple was used to put a lip on it. Why maple? Cause HD didn't have birch. I put a divider in it off center to the left and the space is as white as a 5 gallon bucket. This is in case I want to add a misting system later, I can have a 5 gallon bucket in the bottom as a reservior. The right side got a shelf. I didn't want any screws showing on the top, so I used a piece of 2" X 2" to connect the top to the sides and came in from behind to attach the strips of maple. I used hidden hinges, a couple of handles and it was done.










I also left a 6 inch space open in the back in case I need to run any hoses, lines, etc later on. THe only way you can see it is when the doors are open or if you look behind it.












(fast forward a couple of days)

OK. So last night was the night. I brought the cabinet upstairs and into my office and then brought up the tank to assemble the rest of it. Upstairs because it is going in my office. (What a pain the butt THAT was) I broke out my supplies and set to work. I didn't really realize how big this thing was until I started to work on putting in the substrate. It took 1 20 gallon and 3 10 gallond bags of Terra-Lite (LECA) from Black Jungle to get the 1 1/2 - 2 inches. Now I know there are different theories on what is the best substrate combination to use and after reading around a lot and asking questions, I came up with my own. After putting down the substrate divider (screening) I put down a layer of Seachem Flourite Plant Substrate that I got from pet smart. (No, there is no water feature) My intentions for the fourite are: A - to help with drainage and soil/substrate longevity; B) for the plants and C) for the frogs after the springtails have been consuming it.

Seachem Flourite Plant Substrate - Live Plant Care - Fish - PetSmart 

It was only one bag and it put down a nice thin 1/2 inch layer. I then cut up a brick of coco and added a 1/4 bag of Ocean Forest Potting Soil. It is completely organic an no chemicals added.

FoxFarm Soil & Fertilizer Company

I then added a handful of sphagum to the bucket. Mix well, deposit in tank and repeat process again. It took 2 5 gallon buckets of this mix to get deck where I wanted it. The terrain has shape to it and is not flat. If you recall from the pictures of the build, I have the piece of pipe running down from top to bottom on the left for the fogging system. The terrain is elevated to the right and left of the pipe and acts as a channel for the fogger. The front center of the terrain is also elevated as is the center rear and right rear. This all helps to channel the fog across the tank. 

With the terrain in the basic shape I wanted, I started the planting. I like really like the way it all came out, except for the two big tillandsias on either side of the tank. They are OK, but I'm thinking I want broms in there and maybe a couple at ground level. There are 3 now, but a little higher up. I'm also debating another vine plant. There is a sheet of live tropical moss and small bag of Java Moss from Black Jungle as well as 3/4 of the plants. I'm waiting for another "plant" that I ordered to arrive and will add that pic when it comes in and gets planted. The company I got it from only ships on mondays to ensure that the shipment doesn't sit over the weekend in some warehouse/shipping center.

There are 2 coco huts, front left and center rear, 3 smaller coco hut type things and a bunch of hiding spots carved into the background. I added Spanish Moss as a decorative ornament simply because I like how it looks. I know it breaks down fast.

OK. Enough talking. Here is the viv.










Pink Anthurium Lava Plant(My wife and I went to Hawaii for our honeymoon)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! Love the wood and the twisty vines.


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Pics continued. )I know how much we all like pics, so this post is pic heavy)










Fogger turned on.


















































































I turned off one of the lights to see if and I got a nice shadow effect fromt he plant in the front with the fog.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow! Awesome job. I really like all the sculpting in the background. Planting looks good too, but I would go with your gut and replace the tillies with broms. Maybe add a few mini broms mounted to the wood and that would be a thumb paradise. 

I'm picturing benedicata in there. Another suggestion would be a group of vents.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Let's be honest, that's a pretty remarkable viv for a first viv.... I'm glad it turned out nice. Did you ever decide which frogs you're putting in this?


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

In the third picture of the second pic post you can see the fog coming out through the front vents. However cool looking it may be, I may need to cover the vents. I will have to see how the temp and humidity levels regulate themselves and take it from there. 

When I was done and showed it to my wife, it knocked her socks off. She even said, "We may have to put this downstairs int he living room." I saod, nope. This stays here. I'll jsut have to build another one for downstairs. Then I got "THE LOOK". LMAO.


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with auratus. I showed them to my wife and she liked them. Since it is my first tank, I want to appease her, also, and THEN work her into more tanks. She really was pleased. They will also be my first frogs and from what I have read, vents aren't really a beginner frog.

But I gotta say, once I got done, turned ont he fogger and sat back in my chair and just watched, I realized that it wasn't long before I had a HUGE shit eating grin on my face that just stuck there.

That got me thinking, how many other people just sit back and relax and stare at their vivs?

Forgot one thing, the glass top ($13 at Lowes), was notched to allow for the fogger pipe.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome viv, specially for your firstone. I would go with a group of vents or variabilis. They could be considered beginner frogs. Variabilis are great in groups and they to be very bold. Mine are out all the time and they LOVE the fogger. They always come out and venture around when I turn the fogger on. My wife and I would also grab a chair and watch the viv when I turned the fogger on. It's quite relaxing


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I wouldn't do vents until you have a few bold frogs. Some people have success with the boldness of vents, but for the most part I think they tend to be rather shy. You wouldn't see much of them. Think imitators.

Your tank would be good for a group of leucs or auratus as large "bold" (although I consider the leucs be far more bold than auratus) frog viv, but it could work on the thumb level too. Whatever you put in there is going to be happy frog, though (just be sure not to overcrowd it  )


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

After running the fogger a few times, it seems that I may have to A) split the the line so it comes in from the top of the tank, also(my original intention) or B) get another fogger. Since the fog is heavier than air, it is not rising and and filling the tank, but rather staying close to the bottom. It will rise up to about halfway up the tank, but no more. I'm going to probably split the line first and see how that works.

Also, I think my thermometer/hydrometer isn't working right seeing as how it is always showing 99% humidity. The temp is fine, though. It is fluctuating between 79 and 73 degrees Farenheit (day-night temp) with 3 26 watt bulbs.

I'm probably going top get rid of the big tillandsias, too. Goign to Jason next weekend and hopefully he will have some nice broms i can pick up.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

John

Your tank looks amazing!! Excellent work! You'll def be able to pick up some broms at Jason's I believe he said he has close to 2000 plants that are going to be available there! I def think you can get some nice broms in there. 

maybe I missed it but what are you using for lights?


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

The light set up I am using is the Exo Terra 36" Compact. I really wish I would have waited before buying it, though. I saw the Nova Extreme T5 HO fixtures about a week after I got mine. In my last post I stated that I want to get another bulb for my top since I only have 3 in it at the moment. Maybe down the road I'll swap it out.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

amazing !!!!!! it looks better then you described it


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

John,
Did you get the new plants in? I bet it is looking pretty awesome. Are you still loving it? I think we might need an updated picture or two. 

ps I think I left my sunglasses in your car...


----------



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

I love your viv! It looks great. I have vents for my first frogs and they seem to be doing well. I've had them for a few weeks now and the seem to have grown a bit. I almost always see the little guys. 3 of the 4 are a little bolder, but I still see the 4th one (nicknamed scardy) quite a bit.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Update this! I know you got some goodies from Jason's!


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Eos is right. I got a couple things from Jason's when he had the BBQ a couple weeks ago. I picked up a few broms, a fern and a couple of small jeweld orchids. There aren't any pictures of the orchids since they really aren't even worth looking at yet. I also added a Ming Aralia Bonsai to the tank. I saw one someplace else and thought that it looked perfect in there. I looked into it and contacted a couple of bonsai sites and asked them how it would do in a warm humid enviornment and the reply was that they wouls well. So there it is and I like.

The tank after adding the new plants. The bigger broms on the top left and right are the ones I got from Jason. There is another one ont he bottom left but it is behind the wood and can't really be seen unless you are on top of it, but it's in a good spot.









The Ming Aralia



























In these two you can see the fern. Not sure if it is going to stay there or not.



















Since the viv isn't that old, it hasn't grown in at all. There are a couple of plants that I want to add to replace others. A couple of the pepperomia clippings that I took from a potted plant aren't doing so well, so I think I am going to repalce them with some creeping fig or some other ivy. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Nice job on that tank:

As far as frogs, I would look into Tricolors, Galacts, or Terribilis. All bold, do well in groups and will use all the space in that tank


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow you did a great job on a first build. Any dart species would love that as a home. Now for a species that I can see in there would have to be Ameerega. Take your pick of which morph. Big, bold, and very colorful with an awesome call.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

John,
Your tank is looking great! those broms should grow in good and the clipping on the background look like they are doing well and should fill in real nice. Hope you are enjoying yourself. Are you up to a dozen or more tanks yet?


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

I just got "clearance" from my wife to build another tank. Found a really good deal on a 24 X 18 X 24 Exo. That tank is getting the auratus and this tank IS going to house Cobalts. Working on getting them now. And I WISH I could have 10 tanks by now.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

nice man...looks great!!!


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Where did you get your ming aralia bonsai from, if you don't mind me asking? I love the look of that little tree. Your tank looks beautiful.


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Michelle, I ordered it from a place online. YESTERDAY, I went to Home Depot and saw them there for $6. I want to choke myself now. I picked one up for the new tank I'm going to build and what's even better about the one from HD, aside from the price, is that it has 4 trees in it as opposed to one. Yep, 4 individual trees in a 6" pot. Look in the tropical plant section. IF you can't find it there, look at HD on line. They have them there, also.

Great tree. I emailed a couple of bonsai nurseries and asked them if they woudl do well in a high heat/humidity environment and got a thumbs up from both places. My tree is doing just fine. I kept it in the bonsai dish/pot it came in so that the roots stay restricted. I'm going to to the same thing with the other one.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Love that bonsai in there. Looks great.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Nightstalker said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with auratus. I showed them to my wife and she liked them. Since it is my first tank, I want to appease her, also, and THEN work her into more tanks.


That's how it's done, right there.


----------

